# Neck Rests



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey,

I thought this would be a good place to post this as I know you guys have a lot of knowledge.

As part of my husband's Christmas present I am planning on buying him a neck rest(s). We both play, currently I play acoustic guitar and he plays electric bass, so it looks like we will need two or one that does both sizes. Can you please advise where I can buy such a thing and what one(s) are decent.

I sincerely appreciate any and all help.

Lynda


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

What's a neck rest? Like a stand you rest the neck of the guitar in while you're working on it? Like this:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I had the same thought when I read the question but I thought it might have been just me. Whats a neck rest ?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

me too...so I googled........I figure it's the unit that you rest the neck on whilst restringing and/or cleaning.........can be bought for approx $20 us$.......there was an interesting one at a us site for around $20 that disassembles into your git case and is adjustable........Dr "somebody???"......looks easy to make


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry, I figured you guys would know what I was talking about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Sorry, I figured you guys would know what I was talking about.


So did we guess correctly?


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm no further ahead is all. Thanks anyways.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you're handy at all, it's not hard to make one. A scrap of wood from one of my builds, 5 minutes of sanding, a scrap of felt and some glue and voila. Wouldn't take much time to dress it up, ie., sand it to a 'finer' shape and finish it with stain or oil.










**edit** either my browser or photobucket is messed up right now, will be back with pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Yeah, but I'm no further ahead is all. Thanks anyways.


What was wrong with the Planet Waves one? Click the picture for more information.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

the one I referenced before is from a site called ducks deluxe...and I guess they sell other guitar related products......I kinda like their design..........myself.......I use a chunk of foam from an old pillow...and it works well...adjusts almost proportionetly as to the neck weight.....just not pretty gift wise..........


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

keto said:


> If you're handy at all, it's not hard to make one. A scrap of wood from one of my builds, 5 minutes of sanding, a scrap of felt and some glue and voila. Wouldn't take much time to dress it up, ie., sand it to a 'finer' shape and finish it with stain or oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem is that I'm not handy that way at least.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

iaresee said:


> What was wrong with the Planet Waves one? Click the picture for more information.


Quite simply, I don't like it.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> the one I referenced before is from a site called ducks deluxe...and I guess they sell other guitar related products......I kinda like their design..........myself.......I use a chunk of foam from an old pillow...and it works well...adjusts almost proportionetly as to the neck weight.....just not pretty gift wise..........


Is about the only one that I like and was just wondering what else was out there which is why I posted here.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i cant really help either lyric girl, sorry. had to barge in and show what i use-
foam inserts from guitar packing boxes lol
ill bet you could find someone here who could make you a nice one, just as youd like








and there are these- always easy to order from--
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Inspection/Rock-n-Roller_Neck_Rest.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Quite simply, I don't like it.


Grab a copy of Guitar Player. At the back in the ads section there's always an ad for a mat + neck support thing that's pretty nice. It's all heavy rubber and foam and stuff. Next time I'm around a Guitar Player I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Grab a copy of Guitar Player. At the back in the ads section there's always an ad for a mat + neck support thing that's pretty nice. It's all heavy rubber and foam and stuff. Next time I'm around a Guitar Player I'll see if I can find it...


behold-

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Inspection/Guitar_Bench_Rest.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stew-Mac has also marketed a semi-circular one: 

www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Cleaning,_maintenance/Rock-n-Roller_Neck_Rest.html 

(that rocks until you set a guitar neck on it) with a cork lined padded neck area. Sorry if my description is weak, I'm fighting a sore throat and I'm miserable. When I saw it in the catalogue I though I could make one way cheaper than buying one, and so I have three that I use, one smaller one for electrics, deeper one for acoustics, and one in between for a spare. I simply use a piece of rug under it and the guitar. Works great. 

If I need more, I have a home built rig that clamps in a bench vice or workmate which secures the instrument, or I borrow a friend's "String Tech" (Google Mike McConville). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Stew-Mac has also marketed a semi-circular one:
> 
> www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Cleaning,_maintenance/Rock-n-Roller_Neck_Rest.html
> 
> ...


Mooh,

Sorry to hear that you're not well. Went through the sore throat stuff in October and it took two weeks to get rid of it. Hope you don't have the version I had.

Thanks for your response. I looked at those and thought they looked neat, but not knowing anything about this stuff, that was why I came here. I honestly thought when I went looking for these that I was gonna find what they use at 12th Fret which looks like it could have been hand made.

I sent Stew Mac an email to see if I could get them before Xmas. We'll see what they have to say.

Thanks again,

Lynda


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Mooh,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're not well. Went through the sore throat stuff in October and it took two weeks to get rid of it. Hope you don't have the version I had.
> 
> ...


 Can you post a pic of what they use?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Timberline post your setup. 

Isn't it the Canadian way to improvise? Take a piece of foam, shape, glue his old disguarded favourite band shirt to it with some 3m glue and it would be real personal recycled present. His shirt lives on. He loves you for ever. :smile:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Hey Timberline post your setup.
> 
> Isn't it the Canadian way to improvise? Take a piece of foam, shape, glue his old disguarded favourite band shirt to it with some 3m glue and it would be real personal recycled present. His shirt lives on. He loves you for ever. :smile:


You're funny!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Quite simply, I don't like it.


Form and function don't always go hand in hand. Personally I use a yoga bock. Firm yet soft and won't scratch.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> behold-
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Inspection/Guitar_Bench_Rest.html


Ok you could use a yoga mat and matching block, non skid, reusable, dual purpose, and cheap!! :wave:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides what I've already mentioned, another solution I've seen is a hand made bean bag made from a leather pouch filled with packing beads or whatever one can improvise. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> You're funny!


I prefer thrifty. :smile:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Form and function don't always go hand in hand. Personally I use a yoga bock. Firm yet soft and won't scratch.


Thank you! Excellent idea!


----------

